# New Scales



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

I have some I bought off of Amazon for £8 and they're rubbish so I'm thinking of getting a decent one. I've seen the Brewista Smart Scales V1 for £40 delivered from Happy Donkey. I don't want to stretch to the V2 ones at £90. I only use them for espresso so what are all of your thoughts? There are a lot of mixed reviews on the Brewista (Marmite of scales??). Is there another option I should look at? Thanks


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I've struggled with this too. There's the rediculously expesive Acaia but doesn't seem to be a decent in between option that's ideal for espresso that I know of.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

That's it Dan and I'm not spending hundreds on scales


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Do you really need a built in timer?


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

I couldn't be happier with my Brewista version 1. But I mainly use it for pour over, and the built in timer is a huge convenience.. For espresso, the clearance between the spouts and drip tray in my Gaggia Classic is quite little, so it works better with a naked portafilter.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

I don't necessarily need a timer, my watch seems to do the job well enough. The cheap ones I bought are just really inaccurate so I thought instead of spending another £10 on a set I would spend a bit more on ones that would last.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

Ive had similar to these for about two years and never missed a beat and still not changed the batteries. From China though so might be looking at xmas present, think mine were from UK.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Jeweler-Loupe-Digital-Jewelry-Pocket-Gram-Scale-Balance-0-01g-x-500g-BLLT-/272575037067?hash=item3f76bcfe8b:gX8AAOSw3v5YuFhK


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

GCGlasgow said:


> Ive had similar to these for about two years and never missed a beat and still not changed the batteries. From China though so might be looking at xmas present, think mine were from UK.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Jeweler-Loupe-Digital-Jewelry-Pocket-Gram-Scale-Balance-0-01g-x-500g-BLLT-/272575037067?hash=item3f76bcfe8b:gX8AAOSw3v5YuFhK


Mine look identical to these but I got them from Amazon. Maybe I just got a dodgy one.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I think the success/failure of brewista v1 comes down to how you treat them. Mine lasted weeks but I used to leave them on a steamy drip tray...


----------



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I have the same cheap ones as pictured. They're ok most of the time but have started to creep i.e. the weight gradually changes when no weight is added or removed. I ordered some similar 0.1g accuracy versions via amazon and they arrived not put together properly so they wouldn't sit flat on a surface. I've stuck with the originals for now.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

I am happy with the Bonavita scales


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Mine really creep! I'm not too worried about the new scales getting wet but I do need to be able to get them under my espresso cup which I can with my current ones. How do the Bonavita compare to the Brewster (this seems ridiculous, you would think a scale is scale), is it thicker and does it have the same functions?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

There is a good choice and reasonably priced here

https://coffeetastingclub.com/accessories/scales/

I bought the Bonavita Auto tare and am delighted with them


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Unfortunately the Bonavita are too thick. I can just get mine in so I'll need something similar thickness like to Brewista. Not much wiggle room on the Pavoni.

On the link there are the OnBalance and coffee gear ones that look the same and are the same as mine. Not sure if they use the same casing or they're all the same scales out of the same factory but rebranded. These will be £20 so don't know if it's not just worth spending £40 and buying the Brewista if the only criticism of them is when they get wet?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

My Brewista haven't missed a beat and are still running on the original battery from way back when Coffee Hit first got them in.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Phil104 said:


> My Brewista haven't missed a beat and are still running on the original battery from way back when Coffee Hit first got them in.


Thanks Phil, for the size I need I think the Brewista's will be the best option


----------



## sicknote (Sep 5, 2011)

I've been using these for years and think they are great value. Never had a problem.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Smart-Weigh-Digital-Back-lit-Capacity/dp/B00IZ1YHZK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1490083871&sr=8-2&keywords=Top2kg


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> My Brewista haven't missed a beat and are still running on the original battery from way back when Coffee Hit first got them in.


Same here.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

sicknote said:


> I've been using these for years and think they are great value. Never had a problem.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Smart-Weigh-Digital-Back-lit-Capacity/dp/B00IZ1YHZK/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1490083871&sr=8-2&keywords=Top2kg


Thanks I'll check these out as well.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Nopapercup said:


> Thanks I'll check these out as well.


It depends on how useful an integrated timer is - personally, very.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Grrr Happy Donkey are out of stock so can't buy the Brewista after all that. I can't imagine it's the type of thing people will sell second hand but i'll keep my eyes open on here and eBay


----------



## PreCoffeeCantankerousness (Dec 14, 2014)

I originally bought some cheap smart weigh jewellers ones off amazon but they constantly drifted.

Several months ago I gave up and bought some by Tanita (their bathroom scales have performed flawlessly for me for 15+ years now), and have been happy with.

Additionally, the kitchen scales have a good large surface for performing both coffee and kitchen duties - which the smart weigh scales were too small for.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Tanita-KD-321-Digital-Kitchen-Silver/dp/B003VELZQU/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1490147162&sr=8-1&keywords=tanita+kitchen+scales


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

How thick are the Tanita scales? I'm trying to work out if there's enough space to fit the Bonavita ones


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

Hario scales creep by few degrees. They are thick and slow, too.

I end up using some cheap eBay ones and a kitchen timer more often than the Hario ones.


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Having spent far too much time on this over the past few days (things you do when home with a cold) For me there is no right solution, maybe Acaia Luna but no way I could justify spending a few hundred quid to measure some beans and a cup of espresso a few times a day. If the Brewista V1 where still available for £40 I would buy those but not spending £80 on scales that have had a lot of negative reviews.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

I have brewista 2 and I find them fit for purpose. Responsive and easy to use and I use the timer on them.

I personally haven't found any of the auto modes any use for espresso but manual mode is fine as long as I cut the shot a couple of grams before my target weight on my pump machine


----------



## PreCoffeeCantankerousness (Dec 14, 2014)

approx. 3.6cm


----------

